
Bleeping Aliens and Boom Ops: Lessons learned producing my first course - tygertec
https://medium.com/@tygertec/bleeping-aliens-and-boom-ops-lessons-learned-producing-my-first-course-455babc07fb8
======
tygertec
Link for those without Medium sub: [https://www.tygertec.com/lessons-
producing-first-course/](https://www.tygertec.com/lessons-producing-first-
course/)

